# Inexpensive Winter Salad Ideas



## Aunt Bea

I'm looking for some suggestions from folks on inexpensive winter salads made with "fresh" supermarket vegetables.  I make the standard cabbage salad, carrot salad, etc...  I just need a couple of new ideas to add to my rotation.  

I also wanted to share this old standby from Marion Cunningham for "Fire and Ice Relish".  I mix the dressing ingredients in a pyrex measuring cup and microwave it until it boils, then I let it steep while I prepare the vegetables.  I use chunks of vegetables about the size of half a grape tomato.  I also change up the vegetables depending on what I have on hand.  Today I added a cucumber and a rib of celery.  It is also good made with a finely minced fresh hot pepper instead of the cayenne.  I like having a  "scoop" salad in the fridge for a quick lunch or a dinner side.  This one is good for 3 or 4 days.

Recipe: Fire and ice relish | Star Tribune


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thanks for the link Aunt Bea, sounds like something I can eat!  I'm quickly getting coleslawed out.


----------



## Mad Cook

Aunt Bea said:


> I'm looking for some suggestions from folks on inexpensive winter salads made with "fresh" supermarket vegetables. I make the standard cabbage salad, carrot salad, etc... I just need a couple of new ideas to add to my rotation.
> 
> I also wanted to share this old standby from Marion Cunningham for "Fire and Ice Relish". I mix the dressing ingredients in a pyrex measuring cup and microwave it until it boils, then I let it steep while I prepare the vegetables. I use chunks of vegetables about the size of half a grape tomato. I also change up the vegetables depending on what I have on hand. Today I added a cucumber and a rib of celery. It is also good made with a finely minced fresh hot pepper instead of the cayenne. I like having a "scoop" salad in the fridge for a quick lunch or a dinner side. This one is good for 3 or 4 days.
> 
> Recipe: Fire and ice relish | Star Tribune


 This is rather good and nice and fresh when you've been eating winter stodge.

*1980: Spicy Orange Salad, Moroccan Style*
_This recipe appeared in an article in The Times by Craig Claiborne._ 
3 large seedless oranges 
1/8 teaspoon cayenne 
1 teaspoon paprika 
1/2 teaspoon garlic 
3 tablespoons olive oil 
1 tablespoon red-wine or sherry vinegar 
Salt 
Freshly ground black pepper 
⅓ cup chopped parsley 
12 pitted black olives, preferably imported Greek or Italian. 

1. Peel the oranges, paring away all the exterior white pulp. Cut each orange into 8 wedges. Cut each wedge into 1-inch pieces. Set aside. 
2. Place the cayenne, paprika, garlic, olive oil and vinegar in a salad bowl. Add salt and pepper to taste and whisk to combine. Add the oranges, parsley and olives. Toss gently to blend. Serve cold or at room temperature. _Serves 4. _


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

with modern Supermarkets, all of the ingredients for a great Caesar's Salad are available, and only the cheese is pricey.  Here's a simple salad that's easy to make, not expensive, and delicious.  The dressing makes this salad.

 Caesar’s Salad

*Caesar’s Salad Dressing*
  ½ tsp.  anchovy paste 
  1 small garlic clove 
  A two finger pinch of Kosher salt 
  2 large egg yolks 
  2 tbs. fresh lemon juice
  ¼ tsp. lemon zest 
  ¾ teaspoon Dijon mustard 
  2 tbs. olive oil 
  ½ cup vegetable oil 
  Freshly ground black pepper to taste
  ¼ tsp. Freshly chopped basil.
  3 tbs. finely grated Parmigiano Reggiano

*Croutons*
  3 cups torn 1" pieces country bread, with crusts 
  3 tablespoons olive oil, or vegetable oil


*Veggies*:
  3 romaine hearts with leaves washed, separated, and spun dry

*Seasoning:*
  Parmigiano Reggiano to be grated fresh over the salad


Of course you can change this to something like a cob salad, or even a simple tossed salad.  The salad dressing will work with all of them.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Another favorite salad, and one that is good for all seasons is a good 3-bean salad.  here's my version.

Ingredients:
Drain each can, and each must contain the same amount of product.
1 can each, garbanzo (chick peas), whole green beans, whole waxed beans.
1 cup cold water
1/2 tsp. celery seed
3 tbs. sugar
1 onion, chopped
3 tbs. roasted red pepper
Balsamic Vinegar to taste.

Combine all ingredients.  Refrigerate for an hour.

You can change up the bean mixture.  Use black beans, kidney beans, and waxed beans, or lima/butter beans, and green beans.

I find that I need some kind of long bean (wax or green) in my three bean salad.  If you steam your green or wax beans until they just get tender (about 15 minutes), then place immediately into cold water, that's better than canned beans.

Basically, three bean salad is a sweet and sour marinade of sugar, water, and vinegar, combined with your favorite beans, onion, celery flavor, and whatever else you want to add.  I've even turned it into a 4 or 5 bean salad, and it's still great.

A 20 second google search gave me this site - http://www.simpledish.com/search/?q=salad&gclid=CKSUpK3WqsMCFQcyaQodox0Aqw

The recipes look great.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Kayelle

I've made this salad three times just since Cheryl posted it on another thread. I use half the amount of olive oil called for and lemon juice instead of lime. It's *really *delicious and worthy of a stand alone meal.

Black Bean and Corn Salad II Recipe - Allrecipes.com


----------



## Mad Cook

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> with modern Supermarkets, all of the ingredients for a great Caesar's Salad are available, and only the cheese is pricey. Here's a simple salad that's easy to make, not expensive, and delicious. The dressing makes this salad.
> 
> Caesar’s Salad
> 
> *Caesar’s Salad Dressing*
> ½ tsp. anchovy paste
> 1 small garlic clove
> A two finger pinch of Kosher salt
> 2 large egg yolks
> 2 tbs. fresh lemon juice
> ¼ tsp. lemon zest
> ¾ teaspoon Dijon mustard
> 2 tbs. olive oil
> ½ cup vegetable oil
> Freshly ground black pepper to taste
> ¼ tsp. Freshly chopped basil.
> 3 tbs. finely grated Parmigiano Reggiano
> 
> *Croutons*
> 3 cups torn 1" pieces country bread, with crusts
> 3 tablespoons olive oil, or vegetable oil
> 
> 
> *Veggies*:
> 3 romaine hearts with leaves washed, separated, and spun dry
> 
> *Seasoning:*
> Parmigiano Reggiano to be grated fresh over the salad
> 
> 
> Of course you can change this to something like a cob salad, or even a simple tossed salad. The salad dressing will work with all of them.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


I'd love to try a really good Caesar salad but unfortunately we are a bit paranoid about raw eggs over here so the best we can do is a nasty powder in a packet which you reconstitutes with water.  Bleuch!


----------



## Mad Cook

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Another favorite salad, and one that is good for all seasons is a good 3-bean salad. here's my version.
> 
> Ingredients:
> Drain each can, and each must contain the same amount of product.
> 1 can each, garbanzo (chick peas), whole green beans, whole waxed beans.
> 1 cup cold water
> 1/2 tsp. celery seed
> 3 tbs. sugar
> 1 onion, chopped
> 3 tbs. roasted red pepper
> Balsamic Vinegar to taste.
> 
> Combine all ingredients. Refrigerate for an hour.
> 
> You can change up the bean mixture. Use black beans, kidney beans, and waxed beans, or lima/butter beans, and green beans.
> 
> I find that I need some kind of long bean (wax or green) in my three bean salad. If you steam your green or wax beans until they just get tender (about 15 minutes), then place immediately into cold water, that's better than canned beans.
> 
> Basically, three bean salad is a sweet and sour marinade of sugar, water, and vinegar, combined with your favorite beans, onion, celery flavor, and whatever else you want to add. I've even turned it into a 4 or 5 bean salad, and it's still great.
> 
> A 20 second google search gave me this site - Search Results For: salad | Simple Dish | Quick, Easy, & Healthy Recipes for Dinner
> 
> The recipes look great.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


I make something similar with chick peas, red kidney beans and flageolet beans or sometimes sweet corn kernels..

The dressing is similar except I use some oil (olive or whatever you like best) and no  water.


----------



## Dawgluver

Mad Cook said:


> I'd love to try a really good Caesar salad but unfortunately we are a bit paranoid about raw eggs over here so the best we can do is a nasty powder in a packet which you reconstitutes with water.  Bleuch!




Saw this on Rachel Ray today, sounded good:  http://www.food.com/recipe/no-egg-caesar-dressing-rachael-rays-105760

She added some anchovy paste to the recipe on the show.


----------



## Mad Cook

Grated (shredded) carrots with peanuts or whatever nuts you ilke - toasted or not, whichever you prefer, with a vinaigrette type dressing using oil (to match your nuts if you like) and balsamic or sherry vinegar and fresh herbs. If you like it chopped, fresh coriander (cilantro) goes well with this.


----------



## GotGarlic

How about this? 

Spinach Salad with Warm Bacon Dressing Recipe : Alton Brown : Food Network


----------



## Aunt Bea

Mad Cook said:


> I'd love to try a really good Caesar salad but unfortunately we are a bit paranoid about raw eggs over here so the best we can do is a nasty powder in a packet which you reconstitutes with water.  Bleuch!



You can use the yolks from  hard boiled eggs with good results, just buzz it up in the blender so that it completely emulsifies into the dressing.  Chop the whites and use as a garnish.


----------



## Cheryl J

Kayelle said:


> I've made this salad three times just since Cheryl posted it on another thread. I use half the amount of olive oil called for and lemon juice instead of lime. It's *really *delicious and worthy of a stand alone meal.
> 
> Black Bean and Corn Salad II Recipe - Allrecipes.com


 
 Thanks for reminding me Kayelle....I said I'd post it in the salad section and forgot.   It *is *tasty, that's for sure.  I'm so glad you like it as much as I do.


----------



## Cheryl J

Aunt Bea said:


> You can use the yolks from hard boiled eggs with good results, just buzz it up in the blender so that it completely emulsifies into the dressing. Chop the whites and use as a garnish.


 
That is a great idea!  I have a bit of a problem with using raw eggs, too - probably totally unfounded.   I'll try that.


----------



## Whiskadoodle

This is a simple Orange Ginger Vinaigrette I recently found. It's on my " to try" list when I pick up some oranges. I _know _they were directing this recipe at me when they wrote: Keep the salad ingredients simple ( don't throw in some of everything from the frig and allow the dressing to star.    Can't follow directions.  I already wrote down add some onion and sliced chicken as a reminder.  And perhaps some avocado slices ....

Orange Ginger Vinaigrette

zest of a medium-sized orange 
juice of 1 medium-sized orange 
2 tablespoons ginger, freshly grated 
5-6 basil leaves, chopped 
1 garlic clove, chopped 
1/4 cup balsamic vinegar 
1 cup extra virgin olive oil 
salt and pepper to taste  

*For salad -- Keep it fairly simple and allow the dressing to star*


mixed greens
tomatoes
cukes
(red onion)
(sliced grilled chicken)
Pulse the orange zest, ginger, and garlic in the food processor or blender until well combined. Add the juice, basil leaves, balsamic vinegar, salt and pepper and blend together. As the mixtures is blending, slowly add the extra virgin olive oil through the top opening of your food processor or blender. Add more salt and pepper if needed, then refrigerate until ready to use.

Adapted from "cooking and beer" (blog)


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Mad Cook said:


> I'd love to try a really good Caesar salad but unfortunately we are a bit paranoid about raw eggs over here so the best we can do is a nasty powder in a packet which you reconstitutes with water.  Bleuch!



Raw eggs can be pasteurized to make them safe to eat, without cooking them.

It's an easy thing to do.  Check YouTube for a video on it, or just google - How to pasteurized raw eggs.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Aunt Bea, cleveland.com had an article about winter salads a while back. Since their search feature is basically non-existent, I did a quick googling and come up with lots of links. These few have promising looking entries:

Winter Salad Recipes for Healthy Dinner Ideas - Shape Magazine

http://www.buzzfeed.com/emofly/bright-and-healthy-winter-salads#.aowLM8Nqx

Warm Winter Salads | Food & Wine


----------



## Zereh

The black olive thread reminded me of a great salad we've had a couple times: Oranges + red onions + black olives dressed with a simple vinaigrette and fresh cracked pepper. Was delish! It's great with roasted chicken.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Cheryl J said:


> That is a great idea!  I have a bit of a problem with using raw eggs, too - probably totally unfounded.   I'll try that.



I think you could also make a decent Caesar salad dressing by substituting commercial bottled mayonnaise for the raw egg yolks and oil, maybe thin it with a tablespoon or two of water if it is too thick.

Take a look at this version from our friends at Hellmann's!

Easy Caesar Dressing


----------



## Aunt Bea

Thanks for all of the great ideas!

I'll see what looks good at the market tomorrow and give at least one of these a try next week.  The orange, cayenne, black olive combination caught my eye, I have a dim memory of a fussy version of that salad from my childhood.  A "black eyed Susan salad" made with a slice of orange on a bed of greens, a black olive in the center, drizzled with a sharp vinaigrette dressing.


----------



## Cheryl J

Thanks, Aunt Bea, that looks good!

Whisk, that recipe for orange ginger vinaigrette sounds like something I would love - I really like a citrusy vinaigrette.  Copied and saved. 

CG, thanks for sharing those links!  I looked through them and there are some great sounding (and looking!) salads there.  Love the pics


----------



## Bookbrat

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> The dressing makes this salad.
> 
> Caesar’s Salad



Thank you...DH said we needed lettuce and we didn't. So we have five romaine hearts to use up. I found a tube of anchovy paste in the fridge, so this will be perfect. Have you ever brushed halved romaine w/ dressing and grilled it? That was was a big deal at our foofoo restaurants for awhile.

I'm glad to see some new ideas. We crave greens in the winter so we keep a couple of window boxes with greens going with a grow light on them for a few hours a day. And DH keeps a jar of sprouts going. I have a collection of oils and vinegars, but we're tired of vinaigrettes. 

Kale chopped up and marinated in a vinaigrette for an hour or two is pretty good....it tenderizes the kale.  I like balsamic or a berry vinegar, olive oil, some good mustard and a little maple syrup. That Orange Ginger Vinaigrette would be really good, too. Add some diced apple and candied pecans (toast in a heavy skillet with a little sugar until the sugar caramelizes).

A favorite is baby spinach, paper thin red onion and drained mandarin oranges (or fresh, but I'm too lazy to supreme an orange ). Avocado if you have it. And a sweet-ish dressing...poppy seed, or white wine vinegar, oil and OJ concentrate. Trader Joe's has a great orange champagne vinegar...that and whatever oil you like is perfect.

See why I'm tired of vinaigrettes?


----------



## CWS4322

I like celeriac (celery root), beet, and apple salad. I julienne the celeriac, grate the beet and chop the apple. You can add sunflower nuts or raisins, whatever you have in the house. I just make a a simple EVOO-lemon juice Dijon mustard (or not), S&P. Nothing fancy, but celeriac, beet, and apple are "winter" veggies and not cabbage. What about a cauliflower and broccoli salad?


----------



## Mad Cook

*Nigel Slater's Celeriac Remoulade *Nigel Slater's classic celeriac remoulade recipe | Life and style | The Guardian.

NS also suggests doing it with beetroot is good too despite the rather furious pink-ness. The cream/crème fraiche sounds expensive but if you've got some left over from something else it doesn't cost anything (see - I can convince myself of anything). He does suggest an alternative and I've used thick Greek yoghourt before now - not authentic but worth a try.

Don't make more than you need as it goes a bit bleuch in texture if you try to keep it for another day.


----------



## CWS4322

Mad Cook said:


> *Nigel Slater's Celeriac Remoulade *Nigel Slater's classic celeriac remoulade recipe | Life and style | The Guardian.
> 
> NS also suggests doing it with beetroot is good too despite the rather furious pink-ness. The cream/crème fraiche sounds expensive but if you've got some left over from something else it doesn't cost anything (see - I can convince myself of anything). He does suggest an alternative and I've used thick Greek yoghourt before now - not authentic but worth a try.
> 
> Don't make more than you need as it goes a bit bleuch in texture if you try to keep it for another day.


We've switched to golden beets when developing recipes using beets. A lot of folk prefer the golden ones because they don't bleed...


----------



## Daizymae

Mad Cook said:


> Grated (shredded) carrots with peanuts or whatever nuts you ilke - toasted or not, whichever you prefer, with a vinaigrette type dressing using oil (to match your nuts if you like) and balsamic or sherry vinegar and fresh herbs. If you like it chopped, fresh coriander (cilantro) goes well with this.



Your simple salad is right up my alley.  (Except for the cilantro.) Thanks for posting it here.  

_*MY WINTER SALAD*_

I like *sprouting lentils* and use the 1/2" sprouts as follows:

2 C.* Lentil Sprouts*  You can blanch them for a few seconds, then drain,  to improve flavour & digestibility.
*
Chopped scallions* (i.e. green onion) - as much as you like

*Shredded carrots*, any quantity.  Or rutabaga. 

Salt & Pepper and a dressing of lemon juice, vinegar (I like rice vinegar) & oil and that's it.


----------



## maryamn

Mad Cook said:


> This is rather good and nice and fresh when you've been eating winter stodge.
> 
> *1980: Spicy Orange Salad, Moroccan Style*
> _This recipe appeared in an article in The Times by Craig Claiborne._
> 3 large seedless oranges
> 1/8 teaspoon cayenne
> 1 teaspoon paprika
> 1/2 teaspoon garlic
> 3 tablespoons olive oil
> 1 tablespoon red-wine or sherry vinegar
> Salt
> Freshly ground black pepper
> ⅓ cup chopped parsley
> 12 pitted black olives, preferably imported Greek or Italian.
> 
> 1. Peel the oranges, paring away all the exterior white pulp. Cut each orange into 8 wedges. Cut each wedge into 1-inch pieces. Set aside.
> 2. Place the cayenne, paprika, garlic, olive oil and vinegar in a salad bowl. Add salt and pepper to taste and whisk to combine. Add the oranges, parsley and olives. Toss gently to blend. Serve cold or at room temperature. _Serves 4. _



Thanks for this recipe Mad Cook. I have just made it for dinner accompanied by chicken sandwiches and I hope that my husband would love it.


----------



## Daizymae

The Spicy Orange Salad sounds absolutely wonderful.  Can't wait to take a crack at it.


----------

